# Star Wars: Epische Todesstern-Szene war nur ein Versehen



## Knusperferkel (2. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Epische Todesstern-Szene war nur ein Versehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Epische Todesstern-Szene war nur ein Versehen


----------



## Chroom (2. Oktober 2016)

Ein X-Wing-Geschwader angeführt von Luke Skywalker bahnt sich seinen Weg durch den Luft- und Weltraum über Yavin IV, um die imperiale Bedrohung auszuschalten...............Hmmm ich dachte es wäre Endor gewesen. Muss ich gleich mal checken


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Oktober 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Ein X-Wing-Geschwader angeführt von Luke Skywalker bahnt sich seinen Weg durch den Luft- und Weltraum über Yavin IV, um die imperiale Bedrohung auszuschalten...............Hmmm ich dachte es wäre Endor gewesen. Muss ich gleich mal checken



In Episode 4 war's Yavin IV, in Episode 6 war's Endor.


----------



## Knusperferkel (2. Oktober 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Ein X-Wing-Geschwader angeführt von Luke Skywalker bahnt sich seinen Weg durch den Luft- und Weltraum über Yavin IV, um die imperiale Bedrohung auszuschalten...............Hmmm ich dachte es wäre Endor gewesen. Muss ich gleich mal checken


 Die Schlacht von Endor wird in Star Wars: Episode 6 - Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter thematisiert.  Dort wurde der zweite, noch nicht zu Ende gebaute, Todesstern zerstört.


----------



## Chroom (2. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja Teil4^^Ich Depp.sry


----------



## LinkinBySunrise (2. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Bericht ist falsch!! 

Der große Todessterngraben der sich am Äquator des Todessterns befindet ist NICHT der gleiche Graben in den die Rebellen den Todesstern angreifen!  Im Äquator befinden sich die Landebuchten für die TIE Fighter usw.  Man sieht sogar im 3D Video in Episode 4, wo sich der richtige Graben befindet. Oberhalb von der Waffe des Todessterns!


----------



## Pherim (2. Oktober 2016)

Tatsächlich... ist mir zwar nie aufgefallen, aber es stimmt. Der Äquatorgraben ist nun mal so ikonisch, dass man ihn irgendwie automatisch damit verbindet... zumal es auch in der tatsächlichen Schlacht sehr danach aussieht, als würde zumindest anfangs der Äquatorgraben angeflogen werden. Aber die 3D-Grafik ist ja ohnehin fehlerhaft - siehe die Postion der Waffe am Äquator - weil die Animation recht früh in der Produktion erstellt wurde und noch gar nicht feststand, wie die Schlacht am Ende aussehen würde.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2016)

LinkinBySunrise schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht ist falsch!!
> 
> Der große Todessterngraben der sich am Äquator des Todessterns befindet ist NICHT der gleiche Graben in den die Rebellen den Todesstern angreifen!  Im Äquator befinden sich die Landebuchten für die TIE Fighter usw.  Man sieht sogar im 3D Video in Episode 4, wo sich der richtige Graben befindet. Oberhalb von der Waffe des Todessterns!



wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man nicht versuchen zu klug zu scheißen!
Brillianter Weise war Ursprünglich der Todessterngraben am Äqutor verortet


----------



## LinkinBySunrise (2. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man nicht versuchen zu klug zu scheißen!
> Brillianter Weise war Ursprünglich der Todessterngraben am Äqutor verortet



Steht aber nirgentswo  im Bericht das es so sein soll! Deshalb ist es falsch! Das sind zwei verschiedene Gräben!  Ich hab hier Ahnung.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2016)

LinkinBySunrise schrieb:


> Steht aber nirgentswo  im Bericht das es so sein soll! Deshalb ist es falsch! Das sind zwei verschiedene Gräben!  Ich hab hier Ahnung.



Wenn du Ahnung hättest dann müsstest aber die Info wissen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn  wir hier schon alle rummosern: Das Bild ist aber aus Episode 6  

Und man sieht wirklich wirklich GAAAAANZ wenig, wenn überhaupt irgendwas (ich meine im ersten Cut sieht man definitiv gar nichts) vom Luftraum von Yavin 4   Höchstens Yavin, aber da von Luftraum zu sprechen, wäre mutig ,.... höhöhö hach toll ^^


----------



## Pherim (2. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, in der 3D-Grafik, die beim Rebellenbriefing vor der Schlacht zu sehen ist und die Todessternpläne zeigen soll (auch wenn sie wegen der falschen Positionierung der Waffe fehlerhaft ist), wird definitiv ein anderer Graben in Polnähe, über der Waffe, gezeigt, insofern hat LinkinBySunrise durchaus nicht unrecht! 

Siehe dazu hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMeSw00n3Ac
(Schlechte Qualität, ja, aber man kann erkennen, dass die Grafik nicht auf den Äquatorgraben zoomt, und wer den Film hat kann ja selbst vergleichen)

Allerdings entstand diese Animation wie bereits gesagt bevor die Schlacht tatsächlich aufgenommen worden war, weshalb noch nicht feststand, wie sie ablaufen würde. Im Film selbst sieht es dann sehr danach aus, als würde der Äquatorgraben angeflogen werden, allerdings dauert es eine Weile, bis tatsächlich in den Graben vorgedrungen wird, weshalb es sich auch um einen ganz anderen handeln könnte.

Video (Szenen aus der Originalfassung und der Special Edition zum Vergleich, und in beiden ist das der Fall): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8faBFPENMbg


----------



## xaan (3. Oktober 2016)

> Ein X-Wing-Geschwader angeführt von Luke Skywalker



Luke war nicht mal in der Nähe einer Führungsposition.
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Red_Squadron_(Rebel_Alliance)


----------

